# Deer tote for a poor man



## Fishin & Hunting

Made this deer tote from a worn out old lawn mower.  Added some all thread rods for added weight support and some I-bolts to give some where to tie down too.  

Thought I would post this to help some others with some ideas.  

Still waiting to try this out.

Any other ideas out there for the poor man.


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

man that looks pretty darn good to me. Great idea. Thanks.  It looks like it will work fine


----------



## Uncle T

*Nice!*

Here's what I've been using.  You can find them for less than $20.


----------



## Dustin Pate

That is a pretty neat deal right there. I am sure that would do a fine job. I love my rolling deer cart and now don't know how I did with out it.


----------



## ponyboy

let us know how it works out n what mods need to be made if any......


----------



## Jim Thompson

Good looking drag.  Also, Uncle T have you thought about putting bigger wheels on it?


----------



## Scouter

Novel idea!   I kinda like Jim's suggestion of bigger wheels and if they had air instead of solid rubber, it would probably roll better.    Then again sometimes you just have to use what you have because that is all you have.


----------



## blindhog

Thanks for the idea! I have a mower in the back that blew a rod out the side of the motor, with those big wheels.  New deer tote!

Forget about that $3000 4-wheeler.  How many times a year do ya need to drag one out?

3 times...equals $1000 per tote with a 4-wheeler...

With the poor man's tote=free or $0

I likes dat!


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Never looked at it that way,, blindog


----------



## Uncle T

Jim,
      I'm not into the big wheel thing with spinners and a gold tooth.


----------



## gtaff

Let us know how is works out for you.


----------



## DSGB

That's looks like the ticket right there! My dad has an old mower in the back yard that I can use. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Always glad to help.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

*Had to use it today*

I can tell you one thing, it'snot a 4 wheeler, but it is 400% better than dragging them out.  Shot a little bit better than average doe today about a mile from where I could get the truck.  Took my stand and smoke pole back to the truck and took my deer tote in to do the work.  Now I was sure tired out by the time I got to my truck, but I made it with out having a heart attack.  I was by myself. 

Found that the further down to the wheels you can get the wieght the better it is.  I let the head and front legs drag the ground (also tied the front legs to the neck to keep them out of the way).  It went over branches up to 6 inches with no problem.  This surprise me.  It never tipped over, but did get hung up once on a 2 inch sapling that I let get between the wheel and frame.


----------



## Uncle T

Wow!  Congrats and I know it makes you feel good to finally test it out.  Now all you need is a patent for the all new and improved "F&H Deer Cart".    

Let us know when you get the self propelled model on the market and how much it will cost us.  You could even tell people the bagger is a fanny pack to stow all your gear.  

UT

ps
If the above contraption starts selling like hotcakes remember Uncle T when the profits start rolling in.


----------



## ponyboy

i dont know ...that thang looks like trouble........


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

*Job offer*

Uncle T, when I start my company to make these things.  I might offer you a job in human resourses rather than quality assurance.

I am sure you know enough about monkey business to hire some monkeys.


----------



## Uncle T

How about Marketing?  

I see you're from Butts County so we could use this:

1. We're Hauling Butts
2. No Butts Too Big
3. Don't let that dead deer kick your Butts

How's this sound?  

UT


----------



## HuntinMan

Looks good to me. Anything to save money now days.


----------



## cgn526

Good idea F&H! Where are you at in Butts?


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

*It did it's work twice this week.*

Worked fine again this morning after my hunting buddy shot another doe.


----------



## TNhunterKMC

Here's my modified Warren/Sweat Pony cart.  The way the thing was originally designed it had a center of gravity that was too high.  It also wasn't wide enough to be stable.  I bought a steel rod, 4 collars, some ubolts, and some wheel-barrow wheels.  It is now very nice.  The rubber wheel-barrow tires act like shock absorbers when rolling deer and gear into and out of the woods.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

*Had to beef it up*

After the third deer the deer tote became loose since I did not double jam nut the axles and all thread rods helping to hold it together.  

A friend offered to weld it up for me.  He also on his own added a lower shelf and handle extention.  

Good thing he did, had to use it tonight.


----------



## frankwright

Years ago while hunting alone and a long way from the truck, I shot two deer right at dark. The next day I started building a wheeled deer cart.

 I like this style as it has a low center of gravity and with an air filled bicycle tire on the front it will hop right over small logs and bumps. You can push it in front of you or pull it behind you. It lays almost flat on the ground to roll the deer on and breaks down into two pieces. 

This has been hanging in my garage for at least five years. I probably should put it on the sell and swap forum.


----------



## whitworth

*Saving money and energy*

Fishing & Hunting, that looks like an effective, inexpensive job to me. Of course, big wheels would work better in the woods.  
I use those small wheeled hand trucks to haul my stuff from the vehicle to the rifle range. 

Bet that trailer in the back, cost a lot more money!


----------



## Dub

Those are awsome ideas.  I have an old hand truck in the garage that I could easily put some large tires on and paint it up.

I'll give it whirl and post the results.


----------



## stev

Uncle T said:
			
		

> Here's what I've been using.  You can find them for less than $20.


the wheels arent big enough


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I made one kinda like FrankWright...Started with 16" bike
tire, but switched to 20" as it goes over logs better....

Could not wait to try it out, so I loaded my 3 grandsons and
pulled/pushed them around the yard to "practice"...

That was 7 years ago...Still works fine....Put new tire and 
tube on it last year, as it had slow leak...


----------



## TOW

Do you fellers actually used some sort of wheeled bicycle contraption to get your deer out of the woods?

Heck, next thing you know you'll be using an ATV..


----------



## Eddy M.

looks good to me great idea


----------



## creekrunner

I made this out of an old wheelbarrow several years ago.put some 2x4 extensions on the handle and some 1x4 . works pretty good, I strap em on and pull it.
The thing I like best, set the wheel on the tailgate, and roll it in, makes loading a deer easy.


----------



## YankeeRedneck

*Golf Bag Cart*

I found a golf bag cart in a junk pile and took it home and  used it to drag out my first Georgia doe. It was priced right  and ALOT easier than dragging her on the ground. I would widen it a little but it really worked pretty well. Just another idea to add to the list.....


----------



## Ozzie

Another advantage with these cheap contraptions is that you can just stash them in the woods in your hunting area (depending on your individual situation) so you won't have to walk a mile back to the truck to get it each time.  I use one of these carts and try to pre-position it in the woods in a brush pile in the general vicinity so it's right there handy when I kill one.


----------



## gadeerwoman

I've got two home made ones.one is made out of a discarded hand truck that I've had close to 20 years. The handle had broke on the thing and the office was tossing it. I took and had someone weld a pipe between the breaks to make it a little longer and bolted a piece of plywood near the bottom foot and slipped an old tire innertube over the top. Other is simply a metal bar with 2 wheels on either side and two hooks at the top. It slips over the rungs of a section of ladder stand. Simply tie the deer on and rollout. Both worked like a charm. 
Also made a great barbed wire roller out of the handles off an old push lawn mower.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

I know what I will be using to drag my deer out with this year.


----------



## short stop

Figure  Im due for a new  tote like these  --got some good ideas from all these pics -I sold my 4 wheeler   and  just refused to shake off  6 grand to buy a new one . I   think  things are alot simpler when we look back at how   things used to be .


----------



## brofoster

Guess I need to invest in something like that.  I shot a hog in March that weighed right under 200lbs.  I had walked for quite a while that morning.  When I looked down at the GPS it read 1.3 miles back to the truck.  I shot at about 2:30 and it was something close to 6:00 when I got him on the truck.  I even field dressed him and cut off his head.  I would have paid $100 for one of those inventions.


----------



## BassWorm

UncleT.... You need one of these on your cart.


----------



## Flintlock1776

*Deer Carts*

that's cool & cheap using just left over stuff. A bit heavy that's why I like this store bought deal
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat601052&id=0005553


----------



## Uncle T

Bassworm,
                   I hope nobody blows one of those right before I shoot at the Bass Pro Aug 6.

UT


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

*Just wondering*

I posted this thread last year after building what I called a "poor man’s deer tote". I made several modifications after getting a new hunting partner with a welding machine.
Here is what the finished product looks like. A deer haul on railroad tracks shook the nuts loose since I did not double nut it. Solved this by welding it up. Since we were at it a small shelf, at the bottom was added along with a handle extension. And after dropping the tote with a big heavy buck on it, some under support was added.
Just curious if to see pictures or explanations of any other totes that were made.
want to see if I started anything since this thread has gotten so many views.


----------



## pcsolutions1

*tote*

I've got some hunting land that backs up to my parents yard in a subdivision.  Shot one on sunday and walked back to their house, picked up their wheelbarrow, went back and loaded up the deer after field dressing.  Worked great.  I like the drags you guys have made better though.  Pulling it behind you seems like it would work great.  The wheelbarrow was a huge improvement over dragging on the ground though.

Good job on the creations you guys have made.  I'll have to work up something myself.

Tom


----------



## whitworth

*Getting around late to this*

Fishin & Hunting, I have an old lawnmower, I was about to throw out.  I'll just need some big wheels.
Could use it to carry in a climbing tree stand, too. 
My back is not getting any younger.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Yes, I have also been know to carry in climbers and stuff.

One thing I also do sometimes is to carry my butcher supplies in and just take out the quarters and straps.  I will strap a large cooler on with bone saw, knife, block and tackle, other rope, clean garbage bag for strapps and scrapes, rag, water jug, and hanger.  A lot less to take out.  I keep equipement in burlap bag that goes in the cooler on the way in, and hang on cart on way out (since meat is in the cooler on way out).


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN

I saw where someone has an old golf bag cart that they was going to build a game cart out of .Did anyone ever build one out of it?I have two of them I was going to try to build a fishing cart out of but never did.


----------



## cloudwarmer

Fishin & Hunting said:


> Made this deer tote from a worn out old lawn mower.  Added some all thread rods for added weight support and some I-bolts to give some where to tie down too.
> 
> Thought I would post this to help some others with some ideas.
> 
> Still waiting to try this out.
> 
> Any other ideas out there for the poor man.



I like the idea. I've got an old lawn mower that I'm planning on salvaging the engine out of. You've just told me what to do with the some of the left overs. Thanks.


----------



## 7 point

Fishin & Hunting said:


> I posted this thread last year after building what I called a "poor man’s deer tote". I made several modifications after getting a new hunting partner with a welding machine.
> Here is what the finished product looks like. A deer haul on railroad tracks shook the nuts loose since I did not double nut it. Solved this by welding it up. Since we were at it a small shelf, at the bottom was added along with a handle extension. And after dropping the tote with a big heavy buck on it, some under support was added.
> Just curious if to see pictures or explanations of any other totes that were made.
> want to see if I started anything since this thread has gotten so many views.



you could eaven add A hitch on the handle and pull it behind an atv or golfcart it would beat lifting if your by your self.


----------



## manok

We pushed/pulled 2 hogs out last season using a ' hand cart ' that a fellow hunter let us use.

One of the air inflatable tires deflated & subsequently came off the rim.

I've now got my own home made cart, waiting to be tested.

It has the solid  large size lawnmower tires & wheels.

Would like to modify it & put some wheelchair wheels/tires on it.

I missed out on a $15 wheelchair  at a thrift store as I made the mistake of shopping without my wallet one day !!!


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Here is mine. I don't drag more then 3 feet.    

gt40


----------



## Bowsniper100

made mine out of an old Lesco fertilizer spreader and part of a climber....when it's empty, it floats thru water!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him

I have built several made from 3/4 emt conduit and 20" bicycle tires.  The trick is to be able to load the animal so that the bulk of the weight is centered on the axle.  Definatley a back saver!!


----------



## bronco611

My brother-in-law and I made 2 of them 15 yrs ago and still use them today. We used the other half of the handle to give more room for the deer or hog to lay on. This extra piece goes the other direction from the handle you already have. They fold up to save space and I have hauled large deer and hogs out with them . The price was right for me and him FREE111 we picked up old junk mowers people were throwing out and made ours out of them.


----------

